# app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.1 : emake failed

## trupoet

I just emerged --synced and my system is up to date and I'm trying to emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.1.

The error I get is:

```

making all in lib/krb5/asn.1...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.1/work/krb5-1.11.1/src/lib/krb5/asn.1'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED   -I../../../include -I../../../include  -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_PRIVATE -I/usr/include/et -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-overflow -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-format-zero-length -Woverflow -Wstrict-overflow -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-prototypes -Wreturn-type -Wmissing-braces -Wparentheses -Wswitch -Wunused-function -Wunused-label -Wunused-variable -Wunused-value -Wunknown-pragmas -Wsign-compare -Werror=uninitialized -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror=variadic-macros -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -pthread -c asn1_encode.c -o asn1_encode.so.o && mv -f asn1_encode.so.o asn1_encode.so

asn1_encode.c: In function 'store_int':

asn1_encode.c:591: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

asn1_encode.c: In function 'encode_atype':

asn1_encode.c:902: error: 'len' may be used uninitialized in this function

asn1_encode.c:902: note: 'len' was declared here

make[3]: *** [asn1_encode.so] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.1/work/krb5-1.11.1/src/lib/krb5/asn.1'

make[2]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.1/work/krb5-1.11.1/src/lib/krb5'

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.1/work/krb5-1.11.1/src/lib'

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

```

emerge --info : 

```

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-i686-Pentium_III_-Katmai-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      158096 total,     18232 free

KiB Swap:     498008 total,    446776 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 05 Jun 2013 23:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.4.4-r9, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.8, 2.7.3-r3, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3::<unknown repository>, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.5, 4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo  http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt curl cxx dri expat fastcgi fortran gdbm gpm iconv javascript json modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre perl php readline ruby samba session simplexml ssl tcpd unicode x86 xml zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_basic authn_file authz_host authz_user unique_id usertrack auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in mime-magic cern-meta expires headers unique-id proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Any ideas? I'm not seeing any posts about this one but feel free to link me to one (preferrably with a solution! lol).

Thanks =)

----------

## Hu

You have many versions of gcc installed and are using a very old one.  I suggest you use a more modern gcc, whether or not that fixes this problem.

----------

## trupoet

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You have many versions of gcc installed and are using a very old one.  I suggest you use a more modern gcc, whether or not that fixes this problem.

 

Yes this was the issue. I updated to use the newest gcc and it worked.

Thanks!

----------

